# Trying to come back from LOA



## Clementine (Sep 17, 2021)

I am trying to come back from  3 week Vacation LOA which last day was yesterday September 16th... I called my HR yesterday and they said I could come in 8AM-3PM today Friday which I did but I could not clock in  at time clock and no HR around and I tried to login to see my schedule on both app and computer both say I am not authorized... so I left and went home going to try to call HR again soon in like 1 or 2 hours.


I was reading from other responses it sometimes takes them 1-2 weeks to get you back into system so you can actually work ? 

Was HR not able to add me today cuz they physically cant due to LOA ? 


Any help would be appreciated I would like to start working again as I need to earn money as I spent tons on my 3 week vacation.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 17, 2021)

Talk to your etl.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 17, 2021)

You could've filled out a punch correction. 

This all comes down to the competence of your HR department. If they are on top of things, it shouldn't take long to get you back in the system.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 17, 2021)

Confirm with HR your return date. It does not take one to two weeks to return from your LOA; more like 24 to 48 hours.  All you had to do was fill in a punch correction form for the hours you worked today instead of just leaving work.  HR can’t add you to the schedule if you are not yet active in MyTime.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 17, 2021)

happygoth said:


> You could've filled out a punch correction.
> 
> This all comes down to the competence of your HR department. If they are on top of things, it shouldn't take long to get you back in the system.


The LOA system automatically should just bring them back.


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 21, 2021)

You can only come back from LOA on a Sunday, but it has to be initiated on a weekday.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Sep 21, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> You can only come back from LOA on a Sunday, but it has to be initiated on a weekday.


I am in HR and this is untrue. I am able to return anybody any day of the week.  I know it usually takes two days for the team member to become active in MyTime, so sometimes I will bring them back two days earlier so they can start on the day they want.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 22, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> I know it usually takes two days for the team member to become active in MyTime, so sometimes I will bring them back two days earlier so they can start on the day they want.


This. If it’s an LOA coordinated by Reed, always tell them your return date is a few days before your actual return date so you’re able to clock in. (Obviously tell your leaders what your real return date is)


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Sep 22, 2021)

Wait so you were told to come in and work on Friday and after you weren't able to punch in you just left without telling anyone?!  Why wouldn't you talk to a leader in the store?  You could have done a punch correction and worked.  If team members just went home without talking to someone at my store for not being able to punch in that would be a big issue.


----------



## rd123 (Sep 22, 2021)

It’s always better to let them know before they put the schedule for the week . Then things will go smoothly. Else most of the time , things get delayed!


----------

